# Anyone familiar with Oxnard Shores, CA



## MIDisfan (Aug 1, 2012)

I received a match to an ongoing search through RCI for Channel Island Resort and was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of this area. The resort itself generally receives good reviews but it looks like it is in the middle of a residential area. Just wondering if there are areas we should stay away from.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 1, 2012)

I purchased and sold a Santa Rosa Unit there.

The neighborhood and beach near the resort is fine, the downtown area is typical of the SoCal commercial areas from the pre / post world war 2 eras. 

There are a couple of military bases near by as well as significant agriculutural activities in the proximity

You have reasonable access to 

Santa Barbara
Universal Studios 60 Miles
Six Flags
Hollywood
Channel Islands National Park

II calls it cental California but it is less than 1 hour from Los Angeles which makes it as viable for Southern California unless you want to fund Mickey Mouse's college fund

I sold it since I no longer get three weeks of (use it or loose it) paid vacation and needed to reduce my ongoing maintenance fee obligation


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't stayed there, but I've stayed several times as Mandalay Shores, which is one or two blocks away from Channel Island Shores.  

It's a smaller resort.  All of Rent_Shares comments are correct.

It is a residential area, with houses, duplexes/triplexes/four-plexes ...., and some small condinimium projects.  Being oceanside many of the units are vacation rentals.

The beach is long, huge, and at least at the times when we've been there, much less heavily used than other So Cal beaches.  You can probably walk for two or three miles in either direction and still be on the beach.  It's not as heavily "tourist" as other So Cal beach areas - you won't find art galleries, boardwalks, little shopping areas, etc.  

We've enjoyed our stays there quite a bit because it is a bit more simple and less-crowded.  We've also used it as a base for activities in the northwest part of the LA area, particularly for some jaunts over to Magic Mountain - MM is about 90 minutes away.  I think places like Hollywood would be much longer - because of traffic if not distance.  Santa Barbara isn't too far away.


----------



## MIDisfan (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks. We are planning to stay in Anaheim and do Disney the week after that so we were looking for something quiet near the beach beforehand. We were thinking about only spending 4 or 5 nights at the resort. Do you think they would have a problem with us checking out early?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 1, 2012)

MIDisfan said:


> Thanks. We are planning to stay in Anaheim and do Disney the week after that so we were looking for something quiet near the beach beforehand. We were thinking about only spending 4 or 5 nights at the resort. Do you think they would have a problem with us checking out early?


Why should they care if you leave early?


----------



## MIDisfan (Aug 1, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Why should they care if you leave early?



True, they shouldn't. Thank you for all the info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## DAman (Aug 1, 2012)

Do the beaches there still have tar? When I stayed at the Embassy Suites Mandalay Beach several years back we had to wipe tar off our feet whenever we walked on the beach.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 1, 2012)

It's the same tar the Cumash Nation used to seal their canoes

http://www.vcreporter.com/cms/story/detail/tar_on_your_foot/6850/

http://ventura.edhat.com/site/tidbit.cfm?id=2603


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 1, 2012)

MIDisfan said:


> True, they shouldn't. Thank you for all the info. I really appreciate it!



The only issue that I see is that some of the smaller resorts have limited office hours, particularly on days that are not check-in/checkout.  So you might not be able to drop off keys in person, if that is important to you.  

The few times I've left early I've wanted to visit the office in person so that I know they officially have me checked out of the room.  I've had a bit of concern that if the room sits unoccupied for a couple of days after I leave I might get tagged with a charge for damages that might occur after I'm gone.  So I like the comfort of getting a closing statement before I leave.


----------



## eal (Aug 2, 2012)

I own there, and stay almost every year.  We love it, the beach is very close, you can see gorgeous sunsets from most of the balconies.  I really enjoy the wineries in the area.  Ventura Harbour is interesting, so it Heritage Square in Oxnard.

PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 2, 2012)

You cannot tell it from the other condos/townhomes in the area and at California beach prices there's not much to worry about. Mandalay Bay and CIS are within a couple of hundred yards of each other. No pool at Channel but I think you can pay a daily fee to MB ($10?) to use their pool. I would say, from the back of the property it's a straight shot to the beach of about 200 yards. The units have garages but we just parked outside-except the one time someone parked in front of our garage. The office is pretty small but they had popcorn and a binder filled with area attractions. If I recall correctly they had a drop box for after hours.  I found the directions to check in a little hard to follow-once you are on Harbor Blvd just head for the beach! Oxnard is probably 6-7 miles away. Nice farmer's market on the weekends- Subway and liquor store close by. The port of Hueneme (Why-knee-me) and and the town of Channel Island is about 4 miles away. It's a picturesque little town.  We were there for the 4th of July one year-nice fireworks and a nice run/walk. There is a very nice playground nearby and there's a small strip center (Safeway?) about a mile and a half away. We had a hot tub and BBQ on our patio! That's California living!


----------



## MIDisfan (Aug 4, 2012)

We definitely feel more comfortable about the area and resort thanks to everyone who responded. The trip isn't until the end of June next year so that should give me plenty of time to come up with more questions. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 4, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> There is a very nice playground nearby and there's a small strip center *(Safeway?*) about a mile and a half away. We had a hot tub and BBQ on our patio! That's California living!


 
Vons - "Safeway in a Wolf's clothing"

Every unit has a small hot tub on it's patio


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 10, 2012)

Just spent a week at Ventura Harbortown Resort, very nice area with lots to do as well as beach time. Don't miss the historic art deco buildings on Main St, start at the San Buenaventura Mission.  Prices were reasonable, seafood was fresh, and there was a county fair right on the beach. Two thumbs up for the 3 places we had meals, Chicago Ribs (beautiful art deco bank), Dargans Irish Pub, Eric Ericsons on the pier.

http://www.downtownventura.org/

http://www.sanbuenaventuramission.org/


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 11, 2012)

< 10 Minutes from Channel Island Shores


----------

